

Chicago Hackers & Entrepreneurs - samb

Wanna get together sometime? I saw a few "we're from Chicago" refs in another thread.
======
Shooter
I live in Oak Park and have an office downtown.

I'm working mostly on web apps and some business/finance services ideas (with
software seasoning, of course.) I'm also an entrepreneur-in-residence for a
small alternative asset fund that occasionally invests in SaaS start-ups.

I've went to one "start-up event" in Chicago since moving here. It was a waste
of time. (The event was held at a bar and it was too loud to have any
meaningful interaction with people. I was also hit up a few too many times for
funding and/or free technical input by people that had ideas for things they
couldn't share except to say their idea was "like MySpace, only bigger!")

;-)

I'd prefer a smaller, more informal meeting at a bookstore or something where
the signal to noise ratio was a little better. And, even then, only if there
was a compelling reason to take time away from coding...

------
bmaier
I just set up a campfire for Chicago news.ycers if you want an invite drop
your email to cubend#gmail.com It'll be easier to work something out in there.

------
ACSparks
I live in the city north side - Lincoln Square. What are you guys working on?
Web apps I presume?

------
bmaier
I'm in Lakeview. Is there an area we'd all want to meet in that's kinda
central to everyone?

------
thomasswift
I from the 'burbs. Are there any informal bar-camp type things coming up?

------
samb
i'm from the burbs too. i don't know what's coming up. opencoffeeclub was
yesterday.

------
rwebb
web app guy in lakeview...

